# Order Fedora 10 Free DVD now! [Today Only]



## manishjha18 (Dec 3, 2008)

Fedora Free Media Program is a volunteer initiative under Fedora Distribution Project that aims to distribute Fedora Media (DVDs) for free to individuals who can’t afford to buy or download.

Free Media Program Dec 2008 is now OPEN. Beginning this month, the limitation is up to each program coordinator. The Request Form will be open for 24 hours.
*webtrickz.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/OrderFedora10FreeDVDnow_12AF5/image.png

*fedoraproject.org/wiki/Distribution/FreeMedia

source*webtrickz.com/


----------



## Sathish (Dec 3, 2008)

registered @ 6:25AM..


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 3, 2008)

Ordered
Thanks for posting.


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 3, 2008)

Ordered just now, hope they will send me one this time. Last time, they did not bother to dispatch.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 3, 2008)

Great.. ordered just now... thanks a lot for informing..


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 3, 2008)

Ordered, Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

Ordered yesterday.

Once my request was approved for fedora9 DVD but it wasn't sent to me  . This time requested fedora 10 64 bit DVD. But the order is not only for today, they deliver limited number of disks every month free of cost.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## mrintech (Dec 3, 2008)

Registered. getting this message: 



> *PLEASE NOTE, YOU REQUEST MAY OR MAY NOT BE ACCEPTED BY THE PROGRAM BASED ON OUR CAPACITY! *



*Address format to use while registering:* *www.upu.int/post_code/en/countries/IND.pdf

BTW Thanks for sharing


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

ordered, good to have a full fledged DVD by mail than downloading.


----------



## m-jeri (Dec 3, 2008)

hmm..its closed


----------



## i_am_crack (Dec 3, 2008)

****... Closed already...


eBRo


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2008)

closed


----------



## red_devil (Dec 3, 2008)

CLOSED 



			
				thinkfree said:
			
		

> But the order is not only for today, they deliver limited number of disks every month free of cost.



Does it mean that we might get to order Fedora 10 once again in jan ??


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

Announcement 
2008-11-06 Free Media request form for November is closed.. please check back in December.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

@n6300
Yes(Provided they don't change their policy Jan 2009 onwards)

@esumitkumar
The latest one is


> 2008-12-02: Fedora Free Media Program Dec 2008 is now CLOSED. Please check back in next month.


You posted the message for Nov 2008


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh man. . Wasted whole morning.. At the freemedia wiki page it war Showing empty document...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 3, 2008)

damn damn damn damn damn damn...missed it   *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=9120&dateline=1226595472 

plz keep the thread updated....dnt wana miss the December one... :d


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> damn damn damn damn damn damn...missed it   *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=9120&dateline=1226595472
> 
> plz keep the thread updated....*dnt wana miss the December one.*.. :d



You have already missed the Dec one. Now wait for jan 09


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

@ThinKfree.... he he he he .. ..u r rite 

Well I think best is to dload and burn  ..faltoo main freeee freee k peeche har koi daud laga raha hai ..rememeber ye un logo k liye hai jo U/L BB pe nahin hai..plz spare Jan slots for them.....


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

^^Correct. Spare these DVDs for people like me  (Neither have BB nor any friend using linux  ) or for those who neither have unlimited use BB connection nor buy any mag. I will be getting 32 bit fedora dvd with LFY Jan 2009


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

well but we can share it with friends ;p And it's first time I have ordered any Distro CD.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

^^Ordered CD? Why not DVD? 

Offtopic:
It has been a month since by ubuntu 8.10 disks were dispatched through shipit, but so far I haven't received them  .


----------



## red_devil (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ i got my Ubuntu 8.10 yesterday


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

yaar Netherlands se aati hai ye Ubuntu thoda wait to banta hai


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> yaar Netherlands se aati hai ye Ubuntu thoda wait to banta hai



Earlier it used to be delivered in max 20 days  

Both Netherlands and US are 12K kilometres away from Delhi, and OpenSolairs Cd was delivered in just 11 days!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 3, 2008)

Closed


----------



## pugalenthi_i (May 12, 2009)

It's closed..I just missed this opportunity.....


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

^ lool


----------



## Coool (May 12, 2009)

niaaa bumper


----------



## din (May 13, 2009)

pugalenthi_i said:


> It's closed..*I just missed* this opportunity.....



LOL  1 yr !!! and you _just missed_ ?


----------



## ThinkFree (May 14, 2009)

^What if he missed Fedora 10? He can get Fedora11 DVD in June


----------



## dreams (May 16, 2009)

I was able to fill up the address..then I get this page..

Forbidden
TICKET_CREATE privileges are required to perform this operation

TracGuide — The Trac User and Administration Guide 

any ideas??


----------



## ThinkFree (May 18, 2009)

^Didn't you read this? 


> Fedora Free Media Request Form. This is closed for May. This is open for some testing.


----------



## dreams (May 19, 2009)

^^ no..


----------



## ThinkFree (May 19, 2009)

^Fill the form as soon as possible in June. They activate it on 2nd or 3rd of the month(IST). 
My name figured in list of accepted requests once each for Fedora 9 and Fedora 10, but didn't get any disk


----------

